# Kaleido Sniper M2 Pro



## mtjones55 (Dec 30, 2017)

I have purchased a Kaleido Sniper M2 Pro roaster,

i have had a couple of attempts to roast some Rocko mountain from coffee compass,

i have connected this to artisan through its bluetooth connection,

everything works fine,

i am new to roasting so could do with some help,

anybody got any tips?

or local to myself in cheshire to give a lesson

thanks Mark


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Please posts pictures and videos of how the roaster operates and what is going on in the roast as I don't believe anybody here has his roaster. You might get some tips if people can see what you're doing and how the roaster operates.


----------



## Jord93 (May 22, 2020)

mtjones55 said:


> I have purchased a Kaleido Sniper M2 Pro roaster,
> 
> i have had a couple of attempts to roast some Rocko mountain from coffee compass,
> 
> ...


 Hi Mark,

I have just done some research on this roaster. Looks really promising!

Does it come with the touch screen to monitor/alter the roast?

Also if you don't mind how much with shipping & import fee total?

Oh & the site you bought it from?

Many thanks

Jord

P.s

I'm also new to roasting (started in March with popper now have a gene101) so much to learn isn't there!


----------



## mtjones55 (Dec 30, 2017)

Jord93 said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I have just done some research on this roaster. Looks really promising!
> 
> ...


 Hi Jord,

the roaster does come with the touch screen to monitor the roast and control the settings,

you have control of the Heat, Drum rotation and exhaust fan from this touch screen,

the pro version also has a bluetooth and cable connection to a computer running artisan, with control of these settings directly from artisan,

i have inserted a screenshot of my second attempt to roast below,

roasted beans looked great but coffee was a little bitter


----------



## Jord93 (May 22, 2020)

mtjones55 said:


> Hi Jord,
> 
> the roaster does come with the touch screen to monitor the roast and control the settings,
> 
> ...


 Thanks Mark!

Looks awesome. I think I may just get the manual version.

Will it handle 250g out per roast including moisture loss? Say start it with 300g, including bigger beans - monsoon malabar?

How much was import fees for UK? I have messaged the manufacturer direct & they are very responsive.

Happy roasting!

P.s the Gene 101 is great! But really want bean temperature and 250g out at least. Just nice really if ever sell some. 4 roasts for a kilo 2 for 500g etc


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

The ROR crashed pretty quickly, flattened out halfway through and then rose before crashing again. You want to avoid all of that as I'm sure you're aware. No idea why it happened though. Could just not be pre-heated enough, or could be a lower temp setting than you need.


----------



## mtjones55 (Dec 30, 2017)

Jord93 said:


> Thanks Mark!
> 
> Looks awesome. I think I may just get the manual version.
> 
> ...


 it will handle roast of 300g

M2 pro worked out at £1350 plus £270 import duty,

i bought it direct from manufacturer on alibaba


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2021)

Heya

I've had the M2 for about 2 months now, about 50 roasts in. I intended to use as my sample roaster and purchase a larger production roaster soon. Since I'm still fairly new to roasting (learning on the fly) bare with me.

I use my surface pro to connect to M2. the tablet that came with it is close to unusable. The heating element is pretty powerful and can easily scorch the beans. I would recommend writing down the temperatures of your machine, i.e. 395F at 60%, 340F at 40% What's been working best for me is slowly increasing and decreasing the heater % output during the roast.

I start (charge) the roast at 380F, drop the beans and kill the heat. After the turning point I increase heat to 80% to 90%, (I try and aim my first crack at 7:30 to 8min) decrease to 40% to 60% at the first crack I hear. If your looking for darker roasts, I've had issues with cratering. Recently, I decrease to 40% during first crack and kill the heat when bean temp gets to 425. I haven't gotten any cratering now, roasts look uniform.

It can handle 300g, but 250 produces more uniform roasts.


----------

